# Bobs been run over....



## Asha (19 November 2014)

Bob,also known as the best cat in the world, is in a bit of a bad way. Just hoping someone has some experience of his injuries and can give me some good news stories ?

He's dislocated his hip bone and has a small bone chip. Vets very optimistic about that part. But he's also gotta tail pull injury, which has left him with no feeling in his tail and no control over his bladder. if the nerves are bruised then he should get the control back. But if they have been torn he won't, which means he wontbe able to wee. Which ultimately means he has to be PTS. So we are waiting for a few days to see if he gets better. 

Keeping everything crossed for him at the moment.


----------



## _GG_ (19 November 2014)

I have no experience, but a huge amount of empathy for you and Bob. You poor things. I am sending all of the vibes I have and I hope you get some good news soon xxx


----------



## FubsyMog (19 November 2014)

Oh, so sorry Asha. When did the accident happen? Our cat was run over two years ago - broke upper and lower jaw (had to be wired) and ended up losing an eye (it was basically squeezed out of her head). Initially, she had no feeling in the back end, but this returned within 24 hours - vet said this was common.But she had no rear end injury.

She is absolutely fine now - missing eye doesn't cause any issues (though she was never a hunter).

Lots of vibes for you and Bob...


----------



## Asha (19 November 2014)

it must have happened Monday night, he didn't come home for his breakfast. Buthe can be late sometimes, so wasn't overly worried at first. Late Tuesday night I caught a glimpse of him eating his tea, so thought all ok. But yesterday morning when I called him, he came out of his favourite bush on 3 legs. He was quite poorly as he was shaking. So I wrapped him up in his favourite saddle pad, and straight to vets. Feel really bad, I should have checked him properly on Tuesday night.

Thank you for your vibes as they have definitely worked, as I've just spoken to the. Vets and he has done a wee ! They are not sure if he meant to, but. Don't care, I can cope with an incontinent cat. So hopefully, they will operate on his leg tomorrow .

Thanks foryour replies xxxx


----------



## FubsyMog (19 November 2014)

Glad he is feeling a bit better. Our vet said that cats can often look in a really bad way after an accident but recover quite well. Ours was semi-incontinent for about a week (she was on a drip), and needed a mega-laxative to get that end moving again after, so be prepared for that. Keep us updated


----------



## _GG_ (19 November 2014)

Great to see a positive update. Hope it continues and the surgery goes well xxx


----------



## Moya_999 (19 November 2014)

Asha said:



			Bob,also known as the best cat in the world, is in a bit of a bad way. Just hoping someone has some experience of his injuries and can give me some good news stories ?

He's dislocated his hip bone and has a small bone chip. Vets very optimistic about that part. But he's also gotta tail pull injury, which has left him with no feeling in his tail and no control over his bladder. if the nerves are bruised then he should get the control back. But if they have been torn he won't, which means he wontbe able to wee. Which ultimately means he has to be PTS. So we are waiting for a few days to see if he gets better. 

Keeping everything crossed for him at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

OMG I am so sorry, I lost one in an RTA sending hugeeeeeeeeeee vibes for him.  Fingers crossed he pulls through.  Time is a wonderful healer and lets hope nature will be good to him. xxx


----------



## Asha (19 November 2014)

Thank you both, seriously relieved, if I was a bit younger I would have attempted back flips across the kitchen! 

Thanks Fubsymog for the tip off, will be prepared. Glad your puss made a good recovery too x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 November 2014)

Lots of healing *vibes* for Bob.


----------



## NinjaPony (19 November 2014)

I hope he feels better soon *gentle hugs for him*


----------



## LovesCobs (19 November 2014)

U



Asha said:



			Bob,also known as the best cat in the world, is in a bit of a bad way. Just hoping someone has some experience of his injuries and can give me some good news stories ?

He's dislocated his hip bone and has a small bone chip. Vets very optimistic about that part. But he's also gotta tail pull injury, which has left him with no feeling in his tail and no control over his bladder. if the nerves are bruised then he should get the control back. But if they have been torn he won't, which means he wontbe able to wee. Which ultimately means he has to be PTS. So we are waiting for a few days to see if he gets better. 

Keeping everything crossed for him at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear about this   I'll give you my experience. My lad was run over. He broke his tail right at the point it joins his back. Broke both his back legs in different places and his pelvis. I thought that was it when I was told all that. 
However he's fixed! He has pins in one of his legs and had his tail amputated. His pelvis healed itself.one of his legs is slightly wonky. But he now lives a normal cat life, including outside. I've even seen him run at speed away from next doors dog! 
It took a good while as both back legs needed to heal so a good months crate rest and he needed a second operation on one leg which didn't set well. He had no blader control and at first he was helped to empty it. Then he'd empty it where ever (thank god for the crate rest at that time!) it slowly returned and as I say he's now a normal cat that people think is a Manx cat as he has no tail. 
I hope you can sort him too. It cost me about £1600 and they didn't charge me for the second operation. I hope you're insured. 
Anything I've missed or questions (I might not have a clue though) then ask away x


----------



## Asha (19 November 2014)

LovesCobs said:



			U

So sorry to hear about this   I'll give you my experience. My lad was run over. He broke his tail right at the point it joins his back. Broke both his back legs in different places and his pelvis. I thought that was it when I was told all that. 
However he's fixed! He has pins in one of his legs and had his tail amputated. His pelvis healed itself.one of his legs is slightly wonky. But he now lives a normal cat life, including outside. I've even seen him run at speed away from next doors dog! 
It took a good while as both back legs needed to heal so a good months crate rest and he needed a second operation on one leg which didn't set well. He had no blader control and at first he was helped to empty it. Then he'd empty it where ever (thank god for the crate rest at that time!) it slowly returned and as I say he's now a normal cat that people think is a Manx cat as he has no tail. 
I hope you can sort him too. It cost me about £1600 and they didn't charge me for the second operation. I hope you're insured. 
Anything I've missed or questions (I might not have a clue though) then ask away x
		
Click to expand...

Wow, that's some recovery, so pleased it worked out for you both. Your cat must have used up a fair few of his lives !

It's the bladder control that had the vets concerned the most, they had to empty it for him. But last night he did a wee, but in his bed. So hasn't got full control yet. but based on your experience it's hopefully the start of his recovery. As for insurance, no haven't any, ahh well. 
Thanks x


----------



## LovesCobs (19 November 2014)

Yes after a couple of weeks he was still struggling a bit with his bladder and one leg wasn't healing well so we had 'that' conversation but he pulled through the second op and his blader started working slowly. It's the tail break bruising that causes it.  They helped him wee a lot and he did it himself here and there. He now has full control of his bladder and I've told him sternly that he has non of his 9 lives left!


----------



## Honey08 (19 November 2014)

I've another positive story for you.  Our last cat got run over.  He broke two bones in a back leg, and broke and dislocated his pelvis.  They pinned him back together and he survived. A year later you'd have never known.

Good luck.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 November 2014)

I hope he continues to improve.  Sending lots of hugs and purrs.


----------



## Archangel (20 November 2014)

Sending lots of gentle hugs to Bob.


----------



## puppystitch (20 November 2014)

Get well soon Bob, glad to see he seems to be improving.


----------



## Asha (20 November 2014)

Thank you all for the vibes. They are definitely working as I've Just had a call from the vets, and he's done a wee in his tray. So they are now happy to fix his leg. Can't wait to see the little fella x


----------



## FubsyMog (20 November 2014)

Ah, that's great Asha! They seem to sort of close down with the shock but can recover in a day or two. Bob the Wonder Mog!


----------



## Asha (20 November 2014)

FubsyMog said:



			Ah, that's great Asha! They seem to sort of close down with the shock but can recover in a day or two. Bob the Wonder Mog!
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha, love that, Bob the wonder mog suits him x


----------



## Asha (21 November 2014)

Bobs home ! his big brother Bert was very pleased to see him and gave him a big lick. Just have to keep an eye on him weeing, and watch what he does with his tail. As he has no feeling in it, he might chew it, if so he has to go back to have it removed.  But, he was so bright in himself, seriously chuffed to have him home. He has definitely earned the name Bob the wonder mog.
Thank you all for your support x


----------



## puppystitch (21 November 2014)

Great news! Well done Bob


----------



## Moya_999 (21 November 2014)

Gr8 news

 now sit him down and tell him he has used one of his lives up and he needs to go back to school to learn the green cross code.


 Serious I am so plesed he has made it unlike my little ones.   Keep a frim check on him  and give him a gentle hug from me.


----------



## LovesCobs (21 November 2014)

thats great news, be good if he keeps his tail of as much of it as possible. but if not he'll still do well.
here's my Harry without his  (if i an get a picture to come up!) he's on the left, he still holds that leg out but uses it ok

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=25481&d=1416603227


----------



## Moya_999 (21 November 2014)

LovesCobs said:



			thats great news, be good if he keeps his tail of as much of it as possible. but if not he'll still do well.
here's my Harry without his  (if i an get a picture to come up!) he's on the left, he still holds that leg out but uses it ok

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=25481&d=1416603227

Click to expand...

OMG how cute are they   could just reach out and give them both a hug right now.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 November 2014)

Marvellous update.


----------



## Asha (21 November 2014)

Y



LovesCobs said:



			thats great news, be good if he keeps his tail of as much of it as possible. but if not he'll still do well.
here's my Harry without his  (if i an get a picture to come up!) he's on the left, he still holds that leg out but uses it ok

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=25481&d=1416603227

Click to expand...

What gorgeous cats. Great to see Harry looking so well. Bobs tail is incredibly limp, I can now see why vet thinks it's best to remove. I just wanted to give him a chance to see if he can accept it


----------



## Asha (21 November 2014)

puppystitch said:



			Great news! Well done Bob 

Click to expand...

 Bob says thank you



Moya_999 said:



			Gr8 news

 now sit him down and tell him he has used one of his lives up and he needs to go back to school to learn the green cross code.


 Serious I am so plesed he has made it unlike my little ones.   Keep a frim check on him  and give him a gentle hug from me.
		
Click to expand...

 we have had a chat, but not sure it's sunk in, so he's grounded now, and will have a strict curfew



Faracat said:



			Marvellous update. 

Click to expand...

 Bob says thanks too x


----------



## FubsyMog (21 November 2014)

Great news! He's definitely earned his title!


----------



## pines of rome (22 November 2014)

Just seen this, glad he is doing ok! They are little fighters!!!


----------



## _GG_ (22 November 2014)

Ah, this is fab news  xxx


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (22 November 2014)

Am so pleased to hear this news.  You must be thrilled to have him home.


----------



## Asha (23 November 2014)

FubsyMog said:



			Great news! He's definitely earned his title!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, yes he has, even the kids now call him Bob the wonder mog !


pines of rome said:



			Just seen this, glad he is doing ok! They are little fighters!!!
		
Click to expand...

 thanks , he's a tough little dude



_GG_ said:



			Ah, this is fab news  xxx
		
Click to expand...

 Bob says cheers !



Falconers said:



			Am so pleased to hear this news.  You must be thrilled to have him home.
		
Click to expand...

 seriously chuffed. 

He's doing really well, taking his medication  well and trying to put some weight on his leg. He's weeing and pooing regularly too. An added benefit is that it looks like he has some movement back in his tail, as it doesn't appear to be dragging on the floor as much, he seems to be able to lift it a bit.

Thank you all for support x


----------



## Moya_999 (27 November 2014)

Asha said:



			Haha, yes he has, even the kids now call him Bob the wonder mog !
 thanks , he's a tough little dude

 Bob says cheers !

 seriously chuffed. 

He's doing really well, taking his medication  well and trying to put some weight on his leg. He's weeing and pooing regularly too. An added benefit is that it looks like he has some movement back in his tail, as it doesn't appear to be dragging on the floor as much, he seems to be able to lift it a bit.

Thank you all for support x
		
Click to expand...

 WOW!!! JUST WOW!!!

 Am so please  he is a tough little guy - so many don't make it like mine and it makes me smile when one does who beat the odds.
"round of applause for Bob the wonder Mog clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap"


----------



## FubsyMog (27 November 2014)

Just caught up with Bob again here - glad his nickname has stuck! Great that he is well on the road to recovery!


----------

